# QD Drying Aid



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I've read about using a QD as a drying aid so I'm wondering if you guys go back over the car with a QD after using it as a drying aid or is that enough?

Is Demon Shine classed as a QD and can I use this as a drying aid?


----------



## Nigeltdi4life (May 9, 2017)

OrangeManDan said:


> I've read about using a QD as a drying aid so I'm wondering if you guys go back over the car with a QD after using it as a drying aid or is that enough?
> 
> Is Demon Shine classed as a QD and can I use this as a drying aid?


You can do both, use it when drying a wet car or using it when it's dry. I have been using autoglym rapid aqua wax recently and it really really makes the drying process so much easier plus it leaves you with a glossy wet shine after. I have no experience with demon shine but I think it just leaves a shine but it will go away after a few days, don't think it has any wax or protection properties.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. How often would you QD your car after a wash?

Come to think of it I've actually got some of that. Think I'll give them both a go then thank you .


----------



## Nigeltdi4life (May 9, 2017)

OrangeManDan said:


> Thanks. How often would you QD your car after a wash?
> 
> Come to think of it I've actually got some of that. Think I'll give them both a go then thank you .


I used to use some meguiars quick detailer aswell. I use it everytime as a drying aid and then I would use it when my cars dry every other week just to restore some of that shine. It doesn't do any harm, you could use it every day if you wanted lol my cars been polished and wax so it's pretty much swirl free and well protected with some wax so the autoglym aqua wax helps top up the protection and give some shine.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariezhai5 (Feb 19, 2017)

I use Optimum No Rinse for 67 ml in 900 ml bottle for Drying Aid

Sent from my Grand2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ariezhai5 said:


> I use Optimum No Rinse for 67 ml in 900 ml bottle for Drying Aid
> 
> Sent from my Grand2 using Tapatalk


What ratio is that, seems a bit strong


----------



## ariezhai5 (Feb 19, 2017)

It's about 1:16, as the optimum forum suggestion. I've just add more because my pipe have a little bit hard water

Sent from my Grand2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i always use a qd as a drying aid when the car is wet, just spray it on the panel and dry, i wouldnt use a qd every day as it could streak as it builds up
if you use a qd when the car has been washed after a few days be careful the car isnt too dirty


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Appreciate all the replies, thank you.

I'll top up the QD then only if it's clean and when required thank you.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

OrangeManDan said:


> Appreciate all the replies, thank you.
> 
> I'll top up the QD then only if it's clean and when required thank you.


havnt used demon shine but it might just wash off when it rains


----------



## kimm87 (Mar 29, 2015)

Always use a QD for drying aid after normal maintenance wash. Makes it so much easier, and gives a bit of shine  Have been using Auto Finesse Finale for a long time, but will def. have to give Autoglym Aqua Wax a try aswell. 

I usually spray the QD on the wet car some panels at a time. Then when done with the whole car i take a dry plush microfiber cloth, spray some QD on it and give the car a once over again


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Aquawax is awesome I'd also recommend Autoglanz Smooth Velvet.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ariezhai5 said:


> It's about 1:16, as the optimum forum suggestion. I've just add more because my pipe have a little bit hard water
> 
> Sent from my Grand2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I use a 15ml in a 1L bottle for drying but have used a higher dilution on many occasions but if you are happy with the 1:16 then stick with it.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


lowejackson said:


> Thanks, I use a 15ml in a 1L bottle for drying but have used a higher dilution on many occasions but if you are happy with the 1:16 then stick with it.


When would you use it at a higher dilution ratio as a drying aid?

Also, do you apply it the same way as I've seen OCW demonstrated as a drying aid, one spray and wipe the panel with a microfibre towel?

Any difference between using OCW or diluted ONR as a drying aid apart from OCW leaving a wax?

Thanks


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I've never tried QD as a drying aid, I usually just dry with a drying towel then QD afterwards

I have just bought some Sonax BSD, if I use this as a drying aid, what ratio would you all recommend to use?

After washing I normally do a final rinse with an open hose, so then I would spray my QD on the panel then dry with my towel as normal? Then buff with a dry MF?


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

As a drying aid I use with very good results Poorboys Spray & Gloss.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Bilt Hamber QD is great for a drying aid at 1:20


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


Choppy said:


> Bilt Hamber QD is great for a drying aid at 1:20


How do you use this - (I've seen Optimum products demonstrated this way) is it one spray on a panel and then spread it around with the drying towel?

How does BH QD at 1:20 compare to any other drying aids you've used?

Thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> I've never tried QD as a drying aid, I usually just dry with a drying towel then QD afterwards
> 
> I have just bought some Sonax BSD, if I use this as a drying aid, what ratio would you all recommend to use?
> 
> After washing I normally do a final rinse with an open hose, so then I would spray my QD on the panel then dry with my towel as normal? Then buff with a dry MF?


Bear in mind that anything being used as a drying aid automatically gets diluted by the water on the panel you're drying.

I find BSD easier to use as a drying aid than on a dry panel, 2-3 squirts per panel, moving the bottle quickly so it distributes the product, then dry off as normal. I usually carry a dry, plush buffing towel in case of smears but once you get the hang of getting an even spread the smears are minimal.

That said if you want an easy life get Finish Kare FK425, that stuff just vanishes into the paint and leaves gloss behind


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

firehorse said:


> Hi,How do you use this - (I've seen Optimum products demonstrated this way) is it one spray on a panel and then spread it around with the drying towel?
> 
> How does BH QD at 1:20 compare to any other drying aids you've used?
> 
> Thanks


I just spray the whole car with a light even mist then wipe over with a drying towel. If there's anything left then a light buff with a plush towel but that very rarely needed.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> I've never tried QD as a drying aid


Neither had I then I bought some Carplan No1 Super Gloss to try as a drying aid and I've been amazed by the process and how much better a towel dries the car even when the towel is quite wet it still seems to pick up the water



Soapybubbles said:


> so then I would spray my QD on the panel then dry with my towel as normal? Then buff with a dry MF?


That's what I do, one squirt sweep across a wing or two squirts swept across a door or you can spray the towel but with the CNo1SG it doesn't need the final buff

Bought it after watching this...


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

lowejackson said:


> What ratio is that, seems a bit strong


I use 1:32 if you you in the eco friendly area there are two very good guides on using ONR.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> When would you use it at a higher dilution ratio as a drying aid?
> 
> Also, do you apply it the same way as I've seen OCW demonstrated as a drying aid, one spray and wipe the panel with a microfibre towel?
> ...


I use a different dilution ratio simply based upon my level of laziness. 256:1 works well just as 80:1 works well. Could use one or more sprays as you feel is necessary. One spray is normally enough with OCW and you are right, the main difference is OCW leaves some wax and UV protection.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


lowejackson said:


> I use a different dilution ratio simply based upon my level of laziness. 256:1 works well just as 80:1 works well. Could use one or more sprays as you feel is necessary. One spray is normally enough with OCW and you are right, the main difference is OCW leaves some wax and UV protection.


Let me wrap my head around this!

So you could spray 256:1 on the car as a pre-soak; wash the car with 256:1 and then spray 256:1 as a drying aid?

I understand OCW works as a drying aid because its a wax and repels water. I can kinda understand ONR at 80:1 because of the higher concentration will make it behave differently from the wash concentration of 256:1 (more cushioning?).

But if you can use 256:1, then why would you need to spray to the car with 256:1 as a drying aid as 256:1 is already on the panel?



TIA for explaining


----------



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

adams detail spray whatever the weather! direct sun or melting hot never fails, in more ideal conditions i tend to use angel wax qed


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

firehorse said:


> Hi,Let me wrap my head around this!
> 
> So you could spray 256:1 on the car as a pre-soak; wash the car with 256:1 and then spray 256:1 as a drying aid?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in responding. If I am using ONR to wash then I don't really use it as a separate process for drying. I may give the drying towel a quick spray with ONR so that it has some cushioning whilst drying but that is about it.

You may have already seen this but just in case.... I guess if you wanted a belts and braces approach then you could spray some 80:1 ONR instead of OID, OCW or Optiseal. As with most things, it is about finding out what works for you. One of the key things with Optimum products is not to overthink them


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

lowejackson said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. If I am using ONR to wash then I don't really use it as a separate process for drying. I may give the drying towel a quick spray with ONR so that it has some cushioning whilst drying but that is about it.
> 
> You may have already seen this but just in case.... I guess if you wanted a belts and braces approach then you could spray some 80:1 ONR instead of OID, OCW or Optiseal. As with most things, it is about finding out what works for you. One of the key things with Optimum products is not to overthink them
> 
> The Most Efficient Drying Techniques | OPTIMUM PRODUCTS - YouTube


That makes it much clearer. Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Have used a few and think the following are good (in no real particular preference order...)

Garry Dean Infinite Use Detail Juice and Juice Boost (10ml of each then made up to 500ml with water)
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
Adams Polishes Detail Spray
GTechniq Quick Detailer

All can be got from various guys on the forum and some do sample sizes too


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Good video
But I would add, if you're doing this outside when it's windy, you can also spray the face of the towel once and then dry the panel. 

Nice to have a calm indoors environment, but for most of us it isn't possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Might have to start giving this ago, does anyone notice any dropoff in the performance of their drying towels over time due to the qd clogging them?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Might have to start giving this ago, does anyone notice any dropoff in the performance of their drying towels over time due to the qd clogging them?


No, but then I wash my drying towels after every use :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> No, but then I wash my drying towels after every use :thumb:


Yeah me too, was just wondering how easily qd washes out

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah me too, was just wondering how easily qd washes out
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I suspect the spray sealant type QDs like BSD and Smooth Velvet etc are going to have more of an effect on drying towels than the "light" ones like FK#425.


----------

